# contains - Punkt in Kreis enthalten?



## Guest (16. Dez 2004)

Hi!


ich möcht wissen, ob ein Punkt in einem Kreis liegt oder nicht! :### 

Nur das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, mit welchen Funktionen ich da arbeiten muss!

Denn die jetztige Version scheint mit ein Quadrat  zu sein!  :cry: 

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen? :bae: 



```
class Circle{

	double radius;
	Point center;


	public Circle(double radius, Point center){
		this.radius=radius;
		this.center=center;
	}


	public boolean contains(Point p){

		if( (center.x+radius>=p.x) && (center.x-radius<=p.x) && (center.y+radius>=p.y) && (center.y-radius<=p.y)){
			return true;
		}

		return false;
	}



}
```

--------------------------------------------


```
class Point{

	double x;
	double y;
	
	
	public Point(double x, double y){
		this.x=x;
		this.y=y;
	}
}
```

-------------------------------------------------


```
class CircleTest{

	public static void main(String [] args){

		boolean ergebnis;

		Point center=new Point(100,100);

		Circle c1=new Circle(10,center);

		Point p1=new Point(90,101);

		ergebnis=c1.contains(p1);
		System.out.println(ergebnis);


	}
}
```
-----------------------------------------------

Denn bei diesem Beispiel kommt true heraus -> müsste aber false sein!
Liegt ja genau im Eck!

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine! :autsch: 
Danke im Voraus!
ciao,Tommy


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2004)

Schon mal was von Pythagoras gehört?  :roll:

```
(a*a)+(b*b)=(c*c)
```


----------



## DTR (17. Dez 2004)

Wenn du es so machen willst, musst du mit hilfe von Sinus und Cosinus bestimmen ob der Punkt im Kreis liegt.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2004)

DTR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du es so machen willst, musst du mit hilfe von Sinus und Cosinus bestimmen ob der Punkt im Kreis liegt.


???? Wieso denn das? Mit Pythagoras den Abstand zum Mittelpunkt des Kreises berechnen und 
prüfen ob er kleiner als der Radius des Kreises ist! Warum willst du hier Winkelfunktionen verwenden?


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2004)

> Wieso denn das? Mit Pythagoras den Abstand zum Mittelpunkt des Kreises berechnen und
> prüfen ob er kleiner als der Radius des Kreises ist! Warum willst du hier Winkelfunktionen verwenden?



Kannst du mir dafür mal bitte ein Beispiel geben?
Kann mir das grad nicht so vorstellen, wie das gehen könnte!
[/quote]


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Dez 2004)

(x_punkt-x_mittel)^2+(y_punkt-y_mittel)^2

vergleichen mit radius^2

wenn < dann drin

wenn = dann aufm rand

wenn > dann draussen


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2004)

cool..danke!


----------

